# Wiig To Host 'SNL' Christmas Special As Gilly



## Satchel (Dec 8, 2001)

WOW...can't wait to NOT watch this. Gilly has to be my least favorite SNL character. Who decided this would be funny...or even a good idea.



Wiig To Host 'SNL' Christmas Special As Gilly

Kristin Wiig's recurring character Gilly might not seemed filled with holiday cheer, yet NBC is turning to her to host a "Saturday Night Live" Christmas special.

"SNL Presents: A Very Gilly Christmas" will air Dec. 17 at 8 p.m. The two-hour special, the first for "SNL" since 2002, will be led by Wiig's Gilly, an ever-smiling Annie-lookalike who delights in violent mischief.

The special will feature new sketches with Gilly and highlights of classic holiday "SNL" sketches.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

As much as I hate Gilly I'll be recording this and watching it, I'll just skip the Gilly parts.


----------



## Supfreak26 (Dec 12, 2003)

SeanC said:


> As much as I hate Gilly I'll be recording this and watching it, I'll just skip the Gilly parts.


This.

I can't believe anyone actually thinks Gilly is funny.


----------



## ewolfr (Feb 12, 2001)

This is what Tivo is designed for. To record a the show for me to watch later and skip over the (really annoying Gilly) parts I have no interest in seeing.


----------



## TheMerk (Feb 26, 2001)

My 14 year-old daughter loves Gilly. I don't get it.


----------



## ncsercs (May 5, 2001)

SeanC said:


> As much as I hate Gilly I'll be recording this and watching it, I'll just skip the Gilly parts.


That'll just leave the opening and closing credits.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

Supfreak26 said:


> This.
> 
> I can't believe anyone actually thinks Gilly is funny.


[Gilly]Sorry![/Gilly]


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

TheMerk said:


> My 14 year-old daughter loves Gilly. I don't get it.


I also know a 14 year-old who loves Gilly. Maybe there's something to that.


----------



## Doctor_K (Dec 21, 2001)

NOT watching......
NOT Funny *AT ALL*

Please enjoy 1.5 hours of your life back.....


----------



## sbourgeo (Nov 10, 2000)

We imitate Gilly on a regular basis around here. *Sorry!*


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

For some reason, when I hear 'Gilly....Gilly', it makes me chuckle.
Having said that (thanks Larry David), I can't stand Wiig.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

"Who are the ad wizards who came up with this one?!"


----------



## wendiness1 (Jul 29, 2005)

Won't be watching. I like Wiig but Gilly is just annoying and not funny.


----------



## jradford (Dec 28, 2004)

Supfreak26 said:


> This.
> 
> I can't believe anyone actually thinks Gilly is funny.


To quote Jose Lima: "BELIEVE IT!"

Gilly is easily one of my favorite characters. I can't stand the majority of Wiig's "annoying" characters, but I have loved Gilly from the beginning.

[Gilly]Sorry[/Gilly]


----------



## edc (Mar 24, 2002)

It's Christmas Prime-Time filler. There will probably be one new sketch, and 5-10 minutes (at most) of wraparound material.


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

Who tied up all the writers and forced them to turn out a Gilly episode? 
Gilly, was it you? Gilly?......Gillly?


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

5thcrewman said:


> Who tied up all the writers and forced them to turn out a Gilly episode?
> Gilly, was it you? Gilly?......Gillly?


I don't know why, but this really made me laugh. It must be something primal that has never evolved in me or something.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Gilly was funny... ONCE.

And then they just keep doing the same sketch over and over and over.

Kristin Wiig is probably the best actress alive at playing supremely irritating characters. I *should* hate her -- but I don't.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

OMG..I just Googled Gilly and watched a skit....

I want that 2 minutes of my life back!!!

That was the STUPIDEST thing I think I've seen in a long long time.

People think this stuff is funny?


----------



## jschuman (Feb 20, 2001)

I dislike the Gilly sketches as much as anyone, but I will say that I DO chuckle at the inevitable irriation by the Kenan Thompson character when he's accused of the Gilly deeds.


----------



## jmenjes (Feb 2, 2003)

Shame it can't be Dr. Pat hosting the special...


----------



## Bettamojo5 (Apr 12, 2004)

Do not intend to watch or Tivo this. Gilly needs to go away for good. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

I think that the Gilly character is unfunny, but the supporting characters seem to make me laugh.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

I will watch, but I will be heavily using the 30 second skip.


----------



## sbourgeo (Nov 10, 2000)

Donbadabon said:


> I think that the Gilly character is unfunny, but the supporting characters seem to make me laugh.


I liked how the teacher was in a bad mood because his mother told him that she didn't find him attractive.


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

jmenjes said:


> Shame it can't be Dr. Pat hosting the special...


Or Dr. Spaceman.


----------



## Supfreak26 (Dec 12, 2003)

jschuman said:


> I dislike the Gilly sketches as much as anyone, but I will say that I DO chuckle at the inevitable irriation by the Kenan Thompson character when he's accused of the Gilly deeds.


That is the one bright spot in that sketch. Predictable but his facial expressions crack me up.


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

Gilly is probably my least favorite SNL character. I don't think the character or the Gilly sketches are the least bit funny.

That being said...

This show is going to be a two hour compilation of SNL Christmas-themed sketches. The sketches will be from their very first season in 1976, all the way up to the present. (Remember "Santi-Wrap"?  )They do one of these every year (used to be in the SNL slot, for the last two or three year's its been in prime time).

I'm sure "Gilly" will simply be used for "bumpers" going in and out of commercial breaks, and for links between sketches. Gilly is likely to be on the screen for no more than 10 - 15 seconds at a time (with a possible exception of the very beginning and/or end of the show).

Not a big deal. That's what 30 second skip and FF are for...


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

According to the newspaper, the new material will have Alec Baldwin in addition to Gilly.

So it might suck a little less.


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

busyba said:


> According to the newspaper, the new material will have Alec Baldwin in addition to Gilly.


I had read (I think in EW?) that Alec Baldwin and Steve Martin are both supposed to show up and each will do a monologue.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

argh, forgot to record it..


----------



## ewolfr (Feb 12, 2001)

Someone posted it to usenet. I bet there is a torrent of it out somewhere.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Jeeters said:


> I had read (I think in EW?) that Alec Baldwin and Steve Martin are both supposed to show up and each will do a monologue.


It was more like two short introductions to their clips.


mattack said:


> argh, forgot to record it..





ewolfr said:


> Someone posted it to usenet. I bet there is a torrent of it out somewhere.


I can almost guarantee Hulu will have it too.

I didn't think it was very funny. I ff'd through most of it though, but even the stuff I bothered to stop and watch was lame... except a few of the classic bits. I think "Dick in a box" was the funniest bit.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

"Dick in a Box" was great. "Homelessville" was great. "Schweddy Balls" was great. "The Hanukkah Song" was great.

The rest was... not great. I can't remember really laughing at anything else. I liked most "Two A-Holes" sketches but this one was the lamest.

FF'd Gilly with prejudice.

Why did they cut "Mr. Robinson"? Was that on purpose? Crazy. That sketch was funny. It was interesting to see the old stuff and realize how much card reading and stumbling over lines, etc. there was even on classic sketches like "Mainway Toys". You just don't remember it, I guess.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

I fast forwarded thru everything but _Dick in a Box_ and _Schweddy Balls_.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

I loved it (especially while skipping Gilly), I didn't even remember Mainway Toys, that was awesome, even with the flubs.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

Schweddy Ball Sack. Still a classic.

It was kind of cool seeing some of the older skits. Don't understand why they cut some of them short.

And FF'd like most folks through the Gilly skits.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

OMG...that was a HUGE waste of time...sure there were a couple of amusing old clips (Schwetty and Dick being the funniest), but the rest of the stuff was just awful...and who in the hell actually finds this Gilly character funny!!!?? I mean you could hear a pin drop there were so few laughs during the skits they showed with her...it was beyond stupid.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

I found the "Gilly... Gilly.. Gilly" by Will more annoying then Gilly. It's actually one of her better bits, She doesn't have to say much... Which is allways a good thing.


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

mattack said:


> argh, forgot to record it..


I forgot too, but it's re-airing Christmas night at 8pm. I guess I'll record it so I can get a HD copy of Dick in a Box. Other than that...


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

Damn, I didn't know they were going to be showing some of the older classic skits like shweddy balls. I thought it was all skits with that annoying Gilly girl so I didn't even bother watching it.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

IndyJones1023 said:


> I fast forwarded thru everything but _Dick in a Box_ and _Schweddy Balls_.


No Colonel Angus (which is polly where the S Balls bit came from)?


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

netringer said:


> No Colonel Angus (which is polly where the S Balls bit came from)?


A) Colonel Angus was not a Xmas-themed sketch

2) Colonel Angus almost definitely aired years later than Schweddy Balls did.

edit: yup... Colonel Angus was 2/22/03, Balls was 12/12/98

http://snltranscripts.jt.org/98/98idish.phtml
http://snltranscripts.jt.org/02/02mangus.phtml


----------



## kmccbf (Mar 9, 2002)

I can't stand the Gilly sketches. They are too long. But I kind of liked the really short blackouts with her.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

As someone who only watched SNL very infrequently I had never seen Gilly before. What is supposed to be funny with her? Is this usually how the skits with her are, she stands around looking like an idiot saying nothing, with a bomb? And then the teacher says "Gilly...!"?

Odd.


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

The FF-worthy Gilly links notwithstanding...

That was one of the better SNL Christmas specials of recent years. 

Great to see the ORIGINAL Hanukkah song. There have been so many variants of it over the years, going back to the very first one was cool.

The huge, flowery build-up to "Schweddy Balls" by Alec Baldwin was great too.


----------



## sbourgeo (Nov 10, 2000)

My kids loved Will Ferrell throwing up while he was singing on the spinning platform.  Don't remember seeing that before...


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

It's on again Christmas night, fyi.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

I really miss TV Funhouse. "Christmas Time for the Jews" was one of the better ones.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

morac said:


> I really miss TV Funhouse. "Christmas Time for the Jews" was one of the better ones.


Man, I don't. I always hated those things-Chirstmastime For The Jews being a huge exception as I really liked that.

If I remember correctly, that aired the same episode as Lazy Sunday. I could be wrong there-it was some other HUGE digital short.


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

sbourgeo said:


> My kids loved Will Ferrell throwing up while he was singing on the spinning platform.  Don't remember seeing that before...


I do!

A classic!

For the last 10 years or so (since that bit first aired), I can't hear that song without imagining Will Ferrell throwing up!

In fact, every time my wife and I hear it on Muzak, the radio, etc, we'll turn to each other and make barfing sounds while miming throwing up. It's such a classic, it's become one of our little private jokes!


----------



## Supfreak26 (Dec 12, 2003)

sbourgeo said:


> My kids loved Will Ferrell throwing up while he was singing on the spinning platform.  Don't remember seeing that before...


That was hilarious. Loved seeing Dick in Box again as well as Schwedy Balls. Most of the other skits were bombs. Seems like they could've done so much better with all of the material that's out there.


----------



## aforkosh (Apr 20, 2003)

Finally watched it. I thought the highlight was the other Baldwin skit--the Glengary Glen Ross parody. Of course, if you've never seen the movie....

One thing that was really great about it was that Baldwin, acting rather than staring at cues, flubbed the line that was actually on the blackboard behind him--using the original line from the movie instead.

By the way, it was also amising to see the DeNiro really stared at cue cards even when trying to sing the Christmas Song with Kermit the Frog (way back when).


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Yesterday, while traveling in the car with my sister and nephews to the movie theater, my younger nephew, Alex, starts saying some outrageous stuff, and his mother began constantly interrupting him, "Alex! Alex!... Alex...! ALEX...!" and he would keep talking rapid-fire in between. It was so Gilly-like I couldn't stop laughing.

Unfortunately, you can't explain Gilly to people who haven't watched SNL in 10 years. But at least I was amused.


----------



## Fl_Gulfer (May 27, 2005)

That was the first time we say Dick in Box at my house and we laughed our ...off.


----------



## Supfreak26 (Dec 12, 2003)

aforkosh said:


> Finally watched it. I thought the highlight was the other Baldwin skit--the Glengary Glen Ross parody. Of course, if you've never seen the movie....
> 
> One thing that was really great about it was that Baldwin, acting rather than staring at cues, flubbed the line that was actually on the blackboard behind him--using the original line from the movie instead.
> 
> By the way, it was also amising to see the DeNiro really stared at cue cards even when trying to sing the Christmas Song with Kermit the Frog (way back when).


The Glengary Glen Ross parody was great. Baldwin just rocks.

The DeNiro song was just annoying, IMO.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

Supfreak26 said:


> The DeNiro song was just annoying, IMO.


I agree-I wish they had showed "Santy-Wrap" instead-Larraine Newman goes to see John Belushi, the drunk, gross Santa, and Dan Aykroyd reminds her to use "Santy-Wrap" to wrap Santa's lap to protect her from his disgusting "cooties." 
"He knows when you've been sleeping, but do you know WHERE he's been sleeping??" 

HILARIOUS!


----------



## MusicMama (Mar 6, 2005)

Why did they cut short Mister Robinson's Neighborhood? Can you spell "eviction"? Also missed Hanukkah Harry, Jon Lovitz at his best.

Otherwise, terrific special if you ignore Gilly after the first skit.


----------

